# Psa: If You Have In-Pocket Detection On...



## -TSON-

*Your battery life will SUCK*!
In-Pocket Detection made my battery die with 0 usage (literally turned the phone on, set every battery saving option/app I could think of on, restarted it, unplugged it, and let it drain) in six hours. I turned it off, and today with HEAVY usage (3d gaming, netflix, 4g, no smart actions, JuiceDefender off, max brightness), and after 8 hours I'm at 40%. And my phone is charging alot faster now that it's disabled too!

There is no reason really why someone would use that option as a minor convenience if it plows through your battery so fast. TURN IT OFF!


----------



## garywojdan81

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jcutter347

garywojdan81 said:


> Thanks for the tip.


+1.


----------



## jfolk53

+1


----------



## woundtrauma

There is also one thing which this option will cause. If you are using phone in darkness, and you lie down(for example on your bed), and you use it in landscape mode, it will shut your screen continuously.

I thought that my phone was broken, but it was just this pocket option.


----------



## velopirate

+1


----------

